# Pigeon in New Brighton, Minnesota needs home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Pigeon in New Brighton, Minnesota has been adopted*

I had a pigeon reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert. It has a band, but the finder said there is no info on it. The finder can't keep it and would like someone to take this litte guy/girl and give it a home. The finder says the bird is healthy. Here is the finders email to get in contact with him, [email protected] . If anyone can take this little one please let me know, so I can close this case as adopted. Also here is a picture of this one.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i would like to have this bird,it will have a great home,and be loved.why is it so hard for me to find pigeons that need good homes.this is the 2nd one i offered to take in????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

teebo said:


> i would like to have this bird,it will have a great home,and be loved.why is it so hard for me to find pigeons that need good homes.this is the 2nd one i offered to take in????


Don't think we don't want you to have a pigeon. The biggest problem right now is shipping birds. The heat is a major concern. I know of birds that have died in this heat in the past few months because they were left out on the tarmac at the airport. Second, I don't know which birds you've offered to take, but a lot of the time, when we have someone who has found a bird, they don't really want to keep it long term and in order to ship a bird, they would need to hold on to it for at least another week, maybe two, so we really have to find the best match, which usually means, the closest person to that bird.
You just hang around. We always have birds all over the country and one will come along one day that will be perfect for you..........don't give up.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Teebo, If you don't mind me asking, where are you in New York. If you would prefer you can send me to let me know. There are times when we get pigeons in New York State that need homes and then I could let you know. Most of our finders don't feel comfortable shipping a bird even though they can't keep them long.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

mary ann,2 years ago, i sent you 3 pigeons ,silver bells and one eye and the young pigeon because, i had moved out of the house and stayed with my aunt for a few months,she was sick,i had no one at the time to care for the pigeons,do you remeber me,i had shipped them from walker valley new york.tina


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Tina, I remember your post, but I wasn't the one you sent your pigeons to it was Maryjane.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*the Lynbrook bird is yours if you want*

I've sent you an email and pm on this so hopefully, you'll be the proud owner of a lovely bird in a week or so


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

*pigeon*

im sorry,i got the names confused.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*This little one has been adopted*

This pigeon has been adopted by the finders brother. I talked to the finder today and told me his came up to visit him and fell in love with this little one, so he took him home and will give him a forever home.


----------

